# [Portage] Ajouter l'heure de démarrage de chaque job

## Skwal

Bonjour  :Smile: 

Je sais que c'est inutile mais ça m’intéresse à titre informatif: je souhaite afficher l'heure de démarrage de chaque job dans le log de portage, auriez-vous une idée de comment je devrais m'y prendre svp ?

Je vous remercie.

Cordialement, Skwal.

----------

## guitou

Hello.

J'ai plus de Gentoo sous la main depuis un moment, mais au risque de proférer un énormité, je crois me souvenir que c'est une info disponible dans le log de portage (/var/log/emerge.log ?): le premier champ est une date au format unix timestamp (secondes depuis le 1er Janvier 1970).

++

Gi)

----------

## Skwal

Bonjour Guitou  :Smile: 

Merci pour ta réponse, su coup je me rend compte que je me suis très mal exprimé, désolé...

En fait ce que je souhaiterai savoir c'est si on peut afficher l'heure dans la console devant le "job" de chaque emerging/installing.

Cordialement, Skwal

----------

